# Helen vs Tallulah Gorge



## SarahFair (May 21, 2009)

Well a good few of us are going camping memorial day weekend. The boys want to do some trout fishing. 

They want to go to Tallulah Gorge cause it has good fishing but the camp sites are right next to each other I hear. Like Im picturing campsites like bobby brown state park.

Because there are a good many of us and we are all under 25 Im thinking its going to get a little rowdy a little late and I dont want to be stuck underneath a family in a camper (parent myself) or an older retired couple whos going to give us the stink eye all weekend.
This reason I am wanting to go right above Helen. The camp sites are FAR FAR from each other.

Is there any good trout fishing near Helen??
How are the camp sites spaced at Tallulah??


----------



## Brad#1 (May 21, 2009)

There is decent fishing around helen..I personally think it is better up above Tallulah. They keep it stocked pretty good but I'll have to admit all the campsites I've seen up there are a bit close.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2009)

There's PLENTY of trout fishing in and around Helen.

There's also PLENTY of trout fishermen in and around Helen.


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (May 21, 2009)

I like The National Forest In Helen the sites arent on top of each other and most of the time there are not alot of older couples up there.


----------



## SarahFair (May 21, 2009)

All good points. 

Helen is still on my list. Its where Ive camped for almost 10 years now


----------



## bigox911 (May 21, 2009)

We were on the Tallulah river above the gorge back at the beginning of May and it was covered up with people.  Caught a few fish a few days...then I showed up and no one caught jack


----------



## SarahFair (May 21, 2009)

lol
Just how close are the campsites?
Im picturing little squares marked off with railroad ties one right after the other


----------



## bigox911 (May 21, 2009)

Like I said...we were up above the gorge near sandy bottoms camground and they were spread out pretty good...20-30 feet of woods between each site I'd guess.


----------



## KDarsey (May 21, 2009)

Hey Sarah,
  Not much in the way of fishing even though the Tallulah River runs thru it, there is just North of the Tallulah G. SP on the left is River Campground. We go and it is usually not very crowded.
Privately owned it has the potential to be a great campground with a little work. To their credit they were working on that the last time I was there. 
   Several campsites overlook the river with covered decks. (ask for the A-frame, my favorite it even has electric lights!)
  Google River campground, ya'll could always drive on up to Persimmion Road on the upper Tallulah and fish there.


----------



## Davis31052 (May 21, 2009)

If you want to fish the Tallulah River and want a kind of secluded campsite, you might want to try the Sandy Bottom camp ground up Persimmon road, north of Clayton.  
If you go all the way the end of the road, right before you get into "Tate City" there is a small group of tent only type sites on the right side of the road. I believe they are quite a few of them in there.
Also, back down the road, can’t remember how far, there is a place where you can drive across the river.  Back up that road, there are some places that are REALLY secluded. Can’t remember if your allowed to camp though, might want to check it out.

KDarsey might know for sure, he ‘s been up there way more than me.


----------



## Brad#1 (May 21, 2009)

x2 on Sandy Bottom.


----------



## skiff23 (May 21, 2009)

If you want to go to Tallulah and be private, go past Sandy Bottom #2 and keep going a couple of miles. Once you past the homes , there a two or three sites that are primitive and very private on the left side of the road. That is where I would go. But if you are not already there , They are all taken. It fills up fast , especally Holiday Weekends.


----------



## Melvin4730 (May 21, 2009)

Tallulah Gorge is in Rabun County.
I'm originally from Clayton, GA (Rabun County). 
You should go fish wildcat creek. The camp sites are spead out and the fishing is pretty good. There's also a small sliding rock there you can slide down (during the summer)into the creek/river...but the water is always like ice water.


----------



## SarahFair (May 21, 2009)

Ill keep that in mind for next time! Sounds like fun!


----------

